# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014



## paling

Eisfreie Strände rund um Redewisch, aber wohl doch zu kaltes Wasser, trotzdem schön an der Küste zu sein#h


----------



## Matthias-HH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ich leg dann mal vor...:q

Hab mir heute mein schönstes Geschenk zum Geburtstag 
_(der ist morgen)_ wohl selbst erfüllt:

Nach ca. 10 Minuten angeln Mefo, *72cm*:vik:.

Viele Grüße |wavey:
Matthias


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

das geht ja gut los #6#6


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

sauber petri. schöner fisch


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

hallo matthias, toller fisch! dafür gibt es ein fettes petri...

wir hatten heute kein glück mit den silbernen, trotzdem war es ein geiler tag, 
glasklares wasser, ein laues lüftchen und die sonne schien ab und an, 
keine 50 meter vor mir saß eine robbe auf einem stein und beobachtete unser treiben


----------



## sei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Dickes Petri!

War heute auch kurz los, wollte meine neuen Küstenwobbler testen!
Leider ne Nullnummer! 
War auch ganz schön kalt in der Watbüx!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Matthias-HH schrieb:


> Ich leg dann mal vor...:q
> 
> Hab mir heute mein schönstes Geschenk zum Geburtstag
> _(der ist morgen)_ wohl selbst erfüllt:
> 
> Nach ca. 10 Minuten angeln Mefo, *72cm*:vik:.
> 
> Viele Grüße |wavey:
> Matthias



ist das die aus weissenhaus #6 geiler fisch


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Stark ! Irgendwas geht immer und wenn es nur wie bei der Masse der heutige gute Eindruck war  .

Petri zur Schönheit.


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Glückwunsch. Toller Fisch.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri auch von mir!


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Super Fisch !!! Petri


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri Heil, schön wieder mal ne Fangmeldung.#6


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Happy Birthday ist da wohl angebrachter als n Petri. Wobei mir letzteres nach wie vor im Kopf rum geistert. Starker Fisch!


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Happy Birthday und ein ganz dickes Petri zur silbernen Schönheit.
Endlich mal wieder ein Fisch#6


----------



## duckstar2010

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri! Solche Klopper waren gestern auch in meiner Nähe (vielleicht wars auch nur eine) ich hatte 3 Nachläufer - kurz vor meinen Füßen einmal zugepackt aber nicht gehakt.

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Brillendorsch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

na das nenn ich mal ein Geburtstagsgeschenk 
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und zur Traumforelle


----------



## Nick Nord

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ist das die aus weissenhaus #6 geiler fisch



Jo wirklich schöner Fisch !!!!! Auch mein Petri dazu 
Aber nu fährt die ganze Gemeinde wieder los , schön ist das ......


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Moin.

Glückwunsch zur Meefo und zum Geburtstag.#6


Wenn der Weg nicht so weit wäre.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

PETRI ;SUPER FISCH

 Mein Neues Jahr fängt genauso bescheiden an , wie das alte Jahr aufgehöhrt hat.|kopfkrat

 Heute saubere Nullnummer


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Nick Nord schrieb:


> Jo wirklich schöner Fisch !!!!! Auch mein Petri dazu
> Aber nu fährt die ganze Gemeinde wieder los , schön ist das ......



Vielleicht der Sinn der Sache !? 

Alle Forellen sind doch letztenendes von da ! :vik:


----------



## Matthias-HH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ich werf mal ein großes *Danke* in die Runde für die Glückwünsche zum Fisch und zum Geburtstag #h


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Geht schon was auf Fussel? Wollte meine neue Peitsche mal einweihen...


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Wat ein geiler Fisch! Petri.

Und natürlich Glückwunsch nachträglich auch von mir!!

Darf ich fragen, worauf der gefangen wurde? Fussel oder Blinker/ Wobbler?


----------



## BIG T.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ich glaube es gibt gar keine Meerforellen - Alles nur Fake! Die Fotos sind gephotoshoppte Fantasiewesen! War schon so oft "auf Mefo" unterwegs -auch schon mit Guide- und habe nicht eine zu Gesicht bekommen! Ich habe das Gefühl hier läuft eine Riesen Mefo-Verschwörung... Wahrscheinlich mal wieder initiiert von meiner Frau... #6


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



BIG T. schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gibt gar keine Meerforellen - Alles nur Fake!



:vik: ! DAS dachte ich anfangs auch!!


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

bei den Temperaturen wiegt der doppelt - Petri


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ist das die aus weissenhaus #6 geiler fisch



Nee die ist von Fehmarn lieber Andre.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Freelander schrieb:


> Nee die ist von Fehmarn lieber Andre.


Da geht das zur Zeit richtig ab.Kahmen einige 70er+ raus#6.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Da geht das zur Zeit richtig ab.Kahmen einige 70er+ raus#6.



 Jepp, auch ein paar Kleinere sind raus gekommen, ein paar 50er und ein paar Struller, war alles am letzten Wochenende im Wallnauer Bereich.
 Stimmt`s Andre? Kannste ruhig sagen das das zur Zeit auf Fehmarn richtig kracht.#6
 Du musst jetzt nicht Alle unterschwellig von Fehmarn weglocken.:vik:


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ja stimmt auf Fehmarn ging in letzter Zeit so einiges


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Von mir auch nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag und Petri zum wunderschönen Fisch. Ich hoffe, Fehmarn bleibt ein gutes Pflaster, in gut vier Wochen mach ich da eine Woche Urlaub. Mir juckt es Grad sowas von in den Fingern... 

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> Ja stimmt auf Fehmarn ging in letzter Zeit so einiges


und schon wieder eine fangmeldung von der Insel mein Kumpel ruft mich gerade an und erzählt von ner fetten trutte . Leute ich bin ja wohl am WE auf Fehmarn.


----------



## Nick Nord

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Jepp , heute Mittag auf der Insel ne wirlich GUTE im Drill verloren #q mein Nachbar meinte das war der Fisch des Lebens #c


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Könnt ihr sagen wie es zur Zeit auf Blinker/Wobbler oder Fliege/Spiro so abgeht? Irgendeine Tendenz zu erkennen, oder egal?


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Sehr schöne Meerforellen. Ab 18. April bin ich in Nordostfünen, falls es jemanden intressiert.

Achtung Offtopic:
*Auf Einsfestival läuft gerade "Wild Wild Beach", eine Doku über einen Badestrand an der Schwarzmeerküste. Da gab es schon paar echt lustige Szenen.*


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

So, kann jetzt auch den ersten Kontakt dieses Jahr vermelden |director:
Gestern bei schönem Sonnenschein, etwas auflandigem Wind in der Lübecker Bucht mit Blech eine kleine (ca. 40 cm). Hab sie aber noch vor der Landung im Wasser "abgespielt" #t


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Noch eine Woche Klausuren, dann hab ich Zeit... mein Gott brennts mir unterm Hinter, dass ich los komme!

Petri für die schöne Fehmeranerin! #6


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Mein Kumpel ist heute nach drei arbeitsfreien Tagen wieder von Fehmarn (Flügge und Wallnau) zurück und hat von dort so einiges an Silber mitgebracht.#h
Ich muss da unbedingt am WE hin... lechz, lechz.:vik:


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Kollege war gestern und heute auch dort der hat mir eben Bilder geschickt.Gestern hatte er nur paar Aussteiger aber heute hat es wieder richtig gerummst bei ihm.Dicker Überspringer von knapp 70cm.Nochmal petri von mir#6.Ist nun schon der 3. Überspringer von ihm den er auf Fehmarn in der letzten Zeit gefangen hat.Die anderen warn sogar 70+cm.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Kollege war gestern und heute auch dort.Gestern hatte er nur paar Aussteiger aber heute hat es wieder richtig gerummst bei ihm.Dicker Überspringer von knapp 70cm.Nochmal petri von mir#6.



Sauber dickes Petrie.#6
Mann oh Mann was ist bloß zur Zeit auf der Insel los???Das geht ja ab wie eine Rakete auf Fehmarn.#6
 War der auch am Strand Flügge?


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr sagen wie es zur Zeit auf Blinker/Wobbler oder Fliege/Spiro so abgeht? Irgendeine Tendenz zu erkennen, oder egal?




Ich und mein Kollege fischen fast ausschließlich mit Blinker ggf. mit Springerfliege aber bei den kalten Wassertemperaturen muss ich gestehen, dass Spiro+Fliege langsam geführt oft fängiger war. Blinker hat bei uns in diesem Jahr bis jetzt jedoch meist die größeren Fische gebracht. Hoffe ich kann bald auch mal wieder eine mit der Kamera festhalten und hier auch vorzeigen


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

So Männer,
Ich konnte es einfach nicht mehr aushalten und bin schon heute nach Fehmarn rüber, schnell ein paar Überstunden abgebummelt und die Spinflitze ins Gepäck und ab nach Westermarkelsdorf.
Bin gerade wieder Zuhause und muss jetzt ein bisschen filieren Leute.
Hier eine Rakete von Fehmarn
Ü70+:m


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

was ne granate^^ petri....morgen noch arbeiten und sonntag frei...ich glaub ich fahr mal nach fehmarn ^^


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Topic schrieb:


> was ne granate^^ petri....morgen noch arbeiten und sonntag frei...ich glaub ich fahr mal nach fehmarn ^^


 
 Danke!
 Das ist glaube ich zur Zeit nicht die schlechteste Idee...#6
 Der ganze Bereich hoch von Flügge bis Westermarkesldorf ist zur Zeit anscheinend recht fischig.:m


----------



## Donald84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

#d. Klärt eure persönlichen differenzen per pn. Hier nerven sie ganz schön


----------



## Slider17

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

auch ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Ostseeangler, allerdings vom Boot aus.
Schaue hier gern mal in diesen Thread, muss allerdings auch feststellen, dass hier ein anderer Slang herrscht wie in meinem "heimischen".
Allerlings lob ich hier auch die schönen Fotos der prächtigen Mefos und dessen Berichte.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Aufgeräumt - manche betteln förmlich um Punkte - zwingt mich nicht dazu.....
Danke


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

lasst einfach das Offtopic hier.........


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Freelander schrieb:


> So Männer,
> Ich konnte es einfach nicht mehr aushalten und bin schon heute nach Fehmarn rüber, schnell ein paar Überstunden abgebummelt und die Spinflitze ins Gepäck und ab nach Westermarkelsdorf.
> Bin gerade wieder Zuhause und muss jetzt ein bisschen filieren Leute.
> Hier eine Rakete von Fehmarn
> Ü70+:m



Petri - Topfisch #6 worauf hat sie gebissen ?#r


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Freelander schrieb:


> So Männer,
> Ich konnte es einfach nicht mehr aushalten und bin schon heute nach Fehmarn rüber, schnell ein paar Überstunden abgebummelt und die Spinflitze ins Gepäck und ab nach Westermarkelsdorf.
> Bin gerade wieder Zuhause und muss jetzt ein bisschen filieren Leute.
> Hier eine Rakete von Fehmarn
> Ü70+:m


 
 Auch aus dem Westerwald ein digges Petri Heil. #6


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Von mir auch ein dickes petri an die fänger. Bin ab morgen auch wieder für ein paar tage auf fehmarn (semesterferien sei dank). Da meine wathose leider kaputt ist, und ich bei moritz heute keine neue gefunden hab, muss ich mir ein paar stellen suchen wo es auch von land klappt. Vielleicht sieht man sich am wasser.


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Dickes Petri, zur schönen Mefo. Ich habe mir heute Morgen in der Kieler Förde bloß Kälte Füsse und Finger gefangen........|gr:


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ich wohne in kiel und fahr nicht umsonst extra nach fehmarn ^^. Hier is absolut tote hose.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Moinsen, mich hat`s letztens arbeitstechnisch in die fehmarner ecker verschlagen und da kam die rute mit:g
Hab gedacht, dass das alles nur gerede ist, aber neben mir kamen wirklich 2 geile fische(so ende60cm)...bei mir nur n biss...
Ich war im osten unterwegs.

Die glücklichen fänger meinten, dass es schon ne zeit so gut läuft...ich kann auf fehmarn irgendwie nich...


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Heute von 12 bis 16uhr gepeitscht,,das Wasser hat 3grad in der Hwi Bucht,,wohl noch zu kalt für die Trutten|bigeyes 
ab 7 Grad ist optimal oder?
Konnte aber endlich die neue Schnur (power pro super 8 slick) und neue Rute Daiwa sweepfire testen. 
Preis/Leistung/Wurfweite top:m


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



observer schrieb:


> Moinsen, mich hat`s letztens arbeitstechnisch in die fehmarner ecker verschlagen und da kam die rute mit:g
> Hab gedacht, dass das alles nur gerede ist, aber neben mir kamen wirklich 2 geile fische(so ende60cm)...bei mir nur n biss...
> Ich war im osten unterwegs.
> 
> Die glücklichen fänger meinten, dass es schon ne zeit so gut läuft...ich kann auf fehmarn irgendwie nich...




 Petri den Fängern. Habe ich doch gesagt und auch gezeigt:vik:#6 das auf Fehmarn zur Zeit richtig was ab geht.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Heute von 12 bis 16uhr gepeitscht,,das Wasser hat 3grad in der Hwi Bucht,,wohl noch zu kalt für die Trutten|bigeyes




ich glaube das ich dich gesehen habe. 
kann es sein, dass du noch mal zu deinem auto bist und danach wieder ins wasser ?
ich wollte auch zur gleichen zeit und ort ins wasser habs` denn doch gelassen,
tags zuvor waren wir in kübo, da lief nichts, kein zupper, kein nachläufer, null niente.


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ich glaube das ich dich gesehen habe.
> kann es sein, dass du noch mal zu deinem auto bist und danach wieder ins wasser ?
> ich wollte auch zur gleichen zeit und ort ins wasser habs` denn doch gelassen..




Moinsen Mayk, kann sein das du mich gesehen hast...Ich war am Sonntag an der gleichen stelle wie Martin und so ziemlich selbe Zeit, aber leider ohne Kontakt...


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

@ salziges Silber
Moin,moin,kann möglich sein,aber ich stand eisern 4stunden im wasser,ohne Aufwärmpause
läuft sehr mau im winter,,aber auch im kalten wasser kann man ne schöne Trutta rauskitzeln,,aber zurzeit geht wohl nur in Fehmarn was#c
wenn das wetter so bleibt,klingelt`s auch bald bei uns#:


----------



## Icha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Also ich war am 08.02.2014 in SH unterwegs.
Von 8-14 Uhr und wir konnten zu zweit 4 MeFo´s fangen.
Ich konnte eine 43cm landen, mein Kollege hatte 3, 2 davon um die 40cm und eine ganz niedliche 20cm MeFo...

Wichtig zu erwähnen, die Bisse/ Fänge waren alle innerhalb von 40 Minuten. In den 40 Minuten schien so richtig die Sonne das erste Mal auf´s Wasser vor uns über die Steilküste...denke das war der Faktor der gefehlt hat.

Hatte noch nen Nachläufer, schätze um die 60cm...ärgerlich.

Werd am 15. wieder los, mal gucken was der Tag so bringt.


----------



## Forellenfan88

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Moin Leute ich hab da mal ne frage geht schon was in der kieler förde ich bin neuling in mefo angeln


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Klar

Hatte gestern ne 54er.
Und Aktivität war auch hier und da an der Oberfläche.
Refos?
Blinker wollten sie jedenfalls nicht.

besten Gruß


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Jo, Danke und Petri den Fängern.
Allgemein ist momentan eine positive Tendenz zu erkennen.
All denen, die sich unter der Woche loseisen können, viel Erfolg #6 .


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

moin leute,

war am sonntag mit nem kumpel auf fehmarn unterwegs... 
hier mal die kurze geschichte.
morgens um 5 klingelte der wecker...um kurz nach 6 ging es dann los richtung fehmarn....die 160 kilometer waren dann auch in 1 stunde 30 min geschafft so das wir kurz nach halb 8 auf fehmarn fuhren...kurz noch ne tankstelle aufgesucht da das chilli von dem abend zuvor einen ausgang suchte:vik:...dann die frage wohin???? erste anlauf stelle war natürlich wallnau...wo wie berichtet gut gefangen wurde....nach etlichen würfen tat sich einfach nichts...das wasser war auch sehr trübe...zu trübe für meinen geschmack....also ging es die küste weiter hoch...nächster versuch in bojendorf....auch da vergeblich versucht nen fisch ans band zu bekommen....dann hoch zu marienleuchte...wo die bedingungen ganz gut waren aber auch da wollte nichts ans band..also letzter spot staberhuk....fast angekommen viel mein kumpel ein das er seine papiere auf den kofferraum liegen lassen hat als wir los gefahren sind...also gings nochmal langsam zurück zu marien leuchte, denn wer weiß wo das gute stück uns verlassen hat....glücklicher weise fanden wir die papiere wieder...also wieder ab nach staberhuk rechts hoch zur spitze und da dann bis ca 16 uhr unser glück probiert...aber auch hier nichts.....niedergeschlagen traten wir dann die heimkehr an....an verschiedenen stränden noch mit anglern geschnackt aber auch die konnten nichts vermelden...weder nachläufer noch bisse oder ähnliches.....
auch wenn dieser tag kein fisch brachte war es trotzdem ein sehr schöner tag auf fehmarn..das wetter war gut...angenehme temperaturen....und es war einfach mal wieder die rute zu schwingen....wenn der nette kollege das hier list der sein glück noch im sund versuchen wollte, würde mich freuen wenn du hier mal was reinschreibst ob du erfolgreich warst ^^.

am samstag und sonntag bin ich wieder in heimischen gewässern unterwegs, mal schauen ob da mehr geht..weniger geht ja nich :q


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Hat jemand die letzten tage was auf fehmarn zu verbuchen gehabt? Is überhaupt jemand momentan auf der insel?  haben die letzten beiden Tage schön abgeschneidert und die strände für uns allein gehabt. Werd jetzt mal altenteil unsicher machen.


----------



## Astarod

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Bin gerade ein paar tage in staberdorf.zu viel kraut zum MeFo angeln.gestern Abend und heute morgen nicht ein anfasser auf wattis;+


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ich war in letzter Zeit auch nur zum Aquajoggen und so wie ich das gesehen habe, alle anderen Angler auch. 

Also alle nach Fehmarn jetzt, da brennt es ja wohl jetzt!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Im Brandungsanglerforum habe ich grade gesehen das die Fangberichte immer nach einem bestimmtem Muster gepostet werden, könnten wir hier ja auch mal übernehmen:

Datum:
Wo: 
Wann: 
Wurfweite: 
Wind:
Wasser:
Wetter:
Methode/Montage:
Fang:

Fazit:


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Das ist doch mal ein Vorschlag, vielleicht würde dann sogar mal einer hier posten, der es sonst gern lässt aufgrund des allgemein teils sehr "freundlichen" Umgangstones hier.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Im Brandungsanglerforum habe ich grade gesehen das die Fangberichte immer nach einem bestimmtem Muster gepostet werden, könnten wir hier ja auch mal übernehmen:
> 
> Datum:
> Wo:
> Wann:
> Wurfweite:
> Wind:
> Wasser:
> Wetter:
> Methode/Montage:
> Fang:
> 
> Fazit:



Hatten wir doch alles schon vor ein paar Jahren. #6
Ich persönlich finde die Variante auch gut. Als "Anhang" kann man (frau) dann ja den ausführlichen Fangbericht posten. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Bis auf meine finger, vor kälte, brennt hier mal absolut garnix.  3. Tag zu zweit ohne fisch.  So langsam nervts ein wenig ^^. Die westseite ist nicht zu befischen, da der wind da voll drauf steht. Morgen nochmal katharinenhof und staberhuk durchkämmen und dann hab ich auch erstma wieder die schnauze voll.


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



neukieler schrieb:


> Bis auf meine finger, vor kälte, brennt hier mal absolut garnix.  3. Tag zu zweit ohne fisch.  So langsam nervts ein wenig ^^. Die westseite ist nicht zu befischen, da der wind da voll drauf steht. Morgen nochmal katharinenhof und staberhuk durchkämmen und dann hab ich auch erstma wieder die schnauze voll.



Armer Kerl dabei ist dort richtig was rausgekommen in letzter. Zeit ;+


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Hatten wir doch alles schon vor ein paar Jahren. #6
> Ich persönlich finde die Variante auch gut. Als "Anhang" kann man (frau) dann ja den ausführlichen Fangbericht posten. #6
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf   #h





ähnlich wie in dieser:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194

aber bitte mit der möglichkeit zu "beleidsbekundung"


----------



## Mefo-Schneider

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

#6
So noch en 0-Nummer  zwischen ecktown und kiel.
Keine Gräte in Sicht.
Allerdings auch nur 2 std. Loch im Stiefel ist irgendwie ungeil bei der Temp.

Trotzdem klasse an der Küste, Komorane und Haubentaucher waren fleißig.
Ich freu mich schon auf die wàrmere Zeit, allerdings bin ich geschockt, wieviele Mefoverrückte es gibt, schwer noch ne ruhige ecke zu finden.
Dann eben belly!
 So petri


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Na sauber, in die Ecke will ich morgen auch. Das macht ja richtig Mut...


----------



## Colt9

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Moin Moin,

war gestern los und es hat geknallt....Fisch meines Lebens!!!

Datum: 11.02.2014

Wo:
(Danke für Deinen Tipp Freelander |wavey:, aber immer wäre mir das zu weit...)

Wann: ca. 10:00 Uhr
Wurfweite:  15m
Wind: 2-3 Beaufort
Wasser: -
Wetter: bewölkt 8/8
Methode/Montage: Blinker + Beifänger (Liftmontage)

Fang: MeFo 85cm, 6920gr ( Kein Lachs, kenne mich da gut aus, bin bei Ali Hahn in der Schule gewesen )

Fazit: Fast 2 1/2 Stunden nix und dann ca. 12-15 Meter von mir entfernt ein Schwall im Wasser. Angeworfen und Schwein gehabt. Wie lange der Drill gedauert hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Geschätzte 30 Minuten, denn die Schönheit war trotz des kalten  Wassers fit und hatte sich voll gefressen------mit Wattwürmern.....zwei Männerhände haben wir bei Ihr rausgeholt :vik:.
Hatte meine back up Rute dabei.... Billig Zebco (vor 12 Jahren im Restposten ergaunert für 20 Mark!!! ) und mein pers. Testversuch ne Kogha BS 30 für 55€ bei Askari... (Bremse-geht so, ansonsten topi) mit Fireline und Fluo.....
Und nie wieder geht da Unterschnur drauf.....denn das war eng, ich konnte schon mein rotes Marker Tape schon durchschimmern sehen....schwitz

PS: Der mit dem Dauergrinsen, genau das bin dann ich....:q

Wünsch Euch Petri Heil
Jan


----------



## Maifliege

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Traumhaft, gratuliere...

TL
Matthias


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Colt9 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> war gestern los und es hat geknallt....Fisch meines Lebens!!!
> 
> Datum: 11.02.2014
> 
> Wo:
> (Danke für Deinen Tipp Freelander |wavey:, aber immer wäre mir das zu weit...)
> 
> Wann: ca. 10:00 Uhr
> Wurfweite: 15m
> Wind: 2-3 Beaufort
> Wasser: -
> Wetter: bewölkt 8/8
> Methode/Montage: Blinker + Beifänger (Liftmontage)
> 
> Fang: MeFo 85cm, 6920gr ( Kein Lachs, kenne mich da gut aus, bin bei Ali Hahn in der Schule gewesen )
> 
> Fazit: Fast 2 1/2 Stunden nix und dann ca. 12-15 Meter von mir entfernt ein Schwall im Wasser. Angeworfen und Schwein gehabt. Wie lange der Drill gedauert hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Geschätzte 30 Minuten, denn die Schönheit war trotz des kalten Wassers fit und hatte sich voll gefressen------mit Wattwürmern.....zwei Männerhände haben wir bei Ihr rausgeholt :vik:.
> Hatte meine back up Rute dabei.... Billig Zebco (vor 12 Jahren im Restposten ergaunert für 20 Mark!!! ) und mein pers. Testversuch ne Kogha BS 30 für 55€ bei Askari... (Bremse-geht so, ansonsten topi) mit Fireline und Fluo.....
> Und nie wieder geht da Unterschnur drauf.....denn das war eng, ich konnte schon mein rotes Marker Tape schon durchschimmern sehen....schwitz
> 
> PS: Der mit dem Dauergrinsen, genau das bin dann ich....:q
> 
> Wünsch Euch Petri Heil
> Jan



 Petri!
 So muss das sein.#6


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri#6.Von wegen auf Fehmarn wird nichts gefangen.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Petri#6.Von wegen auf Fehmarn wird nichts gefangen.



 Na,na


----------



## scotch2907

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri#6#6#6

Top Fisch


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

|bigeyes wat für ne trutte , fettes petri...


----------



## tw_freak

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Nabend Männers/Frauens. Dickes Petri an alle die dieses Jahr schon ne Mefo am Band hatten ! #6
War jemand eigentlich schon auf Rügen unterwegs? Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wollen wir Anfang nächster Woche mal hoch gucken. Wäre schön zu wissen ob da schon was geht.|kopfkrat


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Colt9 schrieb:


> PS: Der mit dem Dauergrinsen,  das bin dann ich....:q



Glaub mir, das Grinsen hält noch lange an #6 .
Den zu toppen wird schwer. *Dickes Petri !!!*


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri auch von mir! 

Und du kannst dich doppelt glücklich schätzen. So einen ans Band bekommen ist das eine, den noch rausbekommen das zweite Problem, was durch nicht perfektes Gerät nicht leichter wird.

Fisch des Lebens? Kann sein, muss aber nicht


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



tw_freak schrieb:


> Nabend Männers/Frauens. Dickes Petri an alle die dieses Jahr schon ne Mefo am Band hatten ! #6
> War jemand eigentlich schon auf Rügen unterwegs? Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wollen wir Anfang nächster Woche mal hoch gucken. Wäre schön zu wissen ob da schon was geht.|kopfkrat



Hab keine Infos vom Inselfunk...


----------



## raku

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri,

geiler Fisch. Ohne Neid.

PS.: Den Stein kenn ich...


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Wow. Glückwunsch zu dem geilen fisch. 

@Allrounder27
In der Situation befand ich mich jetzt schon ganze zwei mal. Jeweils etwa 10-15 min. Gedrillt, dann konnte sich das mistvieh kurz vorm kescher doch wieder(mit nem schönen abschiedswink) selbst releasen.....
Beide fische etwa um die 70-80cm. Sowas prägt fürs leben. 

Am abend des ersten niederschlags, durfte ich noch erleben, wie ein absoluter neuling, der am ufer stand und ich ca.  50m  vor ihm im Wasser, eine end60er mefo landete.  Mit ner pilkrute und geschätzt 0.35er mono und nem effzet blinker....

Das war hart....


----------



## Forellenfan88

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri #6 sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Sauber Jan #6

das sind die Fische/Momente, die man nie vergisst.....

egal wo.....einfach klasse#6


----------



## Gemüsetaxi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Astarod schrieb:


> Bin gerade ein paar tage in staberdorf.zu viel kraut zum MeFo angeln.gestern Abend und heute morgen nicht ein anfasser auf wattis;+



In Staberdorf treibe ich mich schon die ganze Woche rum , allerdings mit nem 40 Tonner um Kohl zu holen . 
Dienstag gar keine Angler am Wasser gesehen aber gestern standen doch ne Menge an der Küste , sah aber mehr nach Brandungsangeln aus . Leider haben die ganzen Kohlbauern auf der Insel keinen Plan vom Angeln , wäre sonst mal eine gute Quelle was wo und wann so geht . Trotzdem noch viel Petri #h


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Dickes Petri auch von mir #6 80er Forelle:k zu schade zum Filetieren,find ich.
Du hast nicht zufällig mit dem Hansen Inline-Blinker gefischt oder
soll ja eine Wunderwaffe sein auf Mefo,,hab mir mal den Messina bestellt,,mal gucken wie der läuft und fängt...
http://i62.tinypic.com/5l11ev.jpg

[edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen von Fremdbildern, nur verlinken]


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Heute in Bülk, drei stunden nicht ein Anfasser.
 Zwei andere Angler hatten scheinbar auch nichts.
 Hier läuft es  im Moment nicht so doll.#d
 20 Nullnummer am Stück#q#q


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri zum dicken Brummer#6
Das motiviert einen doch wieder loszuziehen auch wenn es die letzten Male nur kalte Finger gab.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

fettes petri zum ausnahmefisch#6#6

leichte abzüge gibts für die pics vom fisch des lebens


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!!! Ich werde wohl Sonntag auch endlich mal wieder los. Mal sehen ob die neue Wathose auch dicht ist


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Colt9 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> war gestern los und es hat geknallt....Fisch meines Lebens!!!
> 
> Datum: 11.02.2014
> 
> Wo:
> (Danke für Deinen Tipp Freelander |wavey:, aber immer wäre mir das zu weit...)
> 
> Wann: ca. 10:00 Uhr
> Wurfweite:  15m
> Wind: 2-3 Beaufort
> Wasser: -
> Wetter: bewölkt 8/8
> Methode/Montage: Blinker + Beifänger (Liftmontage)
> 
> Fang: MeFo 85cm, 6920gr ( Kein Lachs, kenne mich da gut aus, bin bei Ali Hahn in der Schule gewesen )
> 
> Fazit: Fast 2 1/2 Stunden nix und dann ca. 12-15 Meter von mir entfernt ein Schwall im Wasser. Angeworfen und Schwein gehabt. Wie lange der Drill gedauert hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Geschätzte 30 Minuten, denn die Schönheit war trotz des kalten  Wassers fit und hatte sich voll gefressen------mit Wattwürmern.....zwei Männerhände haben wir bei Ihr rausgeholt :vik:.
> Hatte meine back up Rute dabei.... Billig Zebco (vor 12 Jahren im Restposten ergaunert für 20 Mark!!! ) und mein pers. Testversuch ne Kogha BS 30 für 55€ bei Askari... (Bremse-geht so, ansonsten topi) mit Fireline und Fluo.....
> Und nie wieder geht da Unterschnur drauf.....denn das war eng, ich konnte schon mein rotes Marker Tape schon durchschimmern sehen....schwitz
> 
> PS: Der mit dem Dauergrinsen, genau das bin dann ich....:q
> 
> Wünsch Euch Petri Heil
> Jan



Petri zum tollen Fisch!!#h

Schade, dass Dein Fotograf versagt hat.#c

Aber besser als jedes Foto ist sowieso die Erinnerung an den einmaligen Drill! Genieße es !


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Moin *Colt9*

*Ein **digges Petri auch von mir,toller Fisch.#6*

*Wenn die Küste nich so weit wäre.#q*



*Gruss Jochen.*


----------



## Spöket16

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Dickes Petri zu der Granate.
Sternstunden sind selten, aber ich habe bald auch eine!#t


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Colt9 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> war gestern los und es hat geknallt....Fisch meines Lebens!!!
> 
> Datum: 11.02.2014
> 
> Wo:
> (Danke für Deinen Tipp Freelander |wavey:, aber immer wäre mir das zu weit...)
> 
> Wann: ca. 10:00 Uhr
> Wurfweite:  15m
> Wind: 2-3 Beaufort
> Wasser: -
> Wetter: bewölkt 8/8
> Methode/Montage: Blinker + Beifänger (Liftmontage)
> 
> Fang: MeFo 85cm, 6920gr ( Kein Lachs, kenne mich da gut aus, bin bei Ali Hahn in der Schule gewesen )
> 
> Fazit: Fast 2 1/2 Stunden nix und dann ca. 12-15 Meter von mir entfernt ein Schwall im Wasser. Angeworfen und Schwein gehabt. Wie lange der Drill gedauert hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Geschätzte 30 Minuten, denn die Schönheit war trotz des kalten  Wassers fit und hatte sich voll gefressen------mit Wattwürmern.....zwei Männerhände haben wir bei Ihr rausgeholt :vik:.
> Hatte meine back up Rute dabei.... Billig Zebco (vor 12 Jahren im Restposten ergaunert für 20 Mark!!! ) und mein pers. Testversuch ne Kogha BS 30 für 55€ bei Askari... (Bremse-geht so, ansonsten topi) mit Fireline und Fluo.....
> Und nie wieder geht da Unterschnur drauf.....denn das war eng, ich konnte schon mein rotes Marker Tape schon durchschimmern sehen....schwitz
> 
> PS: Der mit dem Dauergrinsen, genau das bin dann ich....:q
> 
> Wünsch Euch Petri Heil
> Jan



Super Jan. #6
Dann von mir an dieser Stelle auch noch ein kräftiges *Petri Heil*  zu diesem Traumfisch. #6
Und beim Watangeln zählt der Fang dann noch mal doppelt! #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

die ständigen nullnummern schlagen langsam auf gemüt, ich will endlich fischkontakt


----------



## Colt9

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Super Jan. #6
> Dann von mir an dieser Stelle auch noch ein kräftiges *Petri Heil*  zu diesem Traumfisch. #6
> Und beim Watangeln zählt der Fang dann noch mal doppelt! #6
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf   #h




|wavey:Moin moin Rolf, 

besten dank für Dein Petri. 

Cu Jan:vik:

PS: Der mit dem Dauergrinsen, genau das bin dann ich....:q


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> die ständigen nullnummern schlagen langsam auf gemüt, ich will endlich fischkontakt



Keine Panik,,das Wasser wird langsam wärmer, 4grad in der hwi-Bucht,,bald geht einiges:m
In der vergangenen Woche habe ich von einer 70er und 90er gehört,,am Hafenbecken gefangen|rolleyes


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Heute Nullnummer in OH Festland und nachmittags auf Fehmarn. Keinen Fisch gesehen oder gespürt. Lediglich einen Seehund, der etwas nervte.


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

nach dem die letzten Trips ein reinfall waren..wurde ich heute endlich belohnt....und wie !!!!!!
hier mal die geschichte im groben überblick....
bis 14,30 uhr arbeiten ab nach hause....angelsachen ins auto und los gings ....15,30 uhr am wasser angekommen und andere bedingungen vorgefunden als gedacht..aber egal...rein ins wasser die ersten meter sehr trübe...bisschen weiter rein..bis zur grenze wo das wasser von klar zu trübe wechselte..paar würfe in alle richtungen aber keinen kontakt...paar steine angeworfen...paar meter gekurbelt..bäm fest...dachte ich ....mit einmal ein wippen in der rute und dann kreischte die bremse der stella bei krummer rute.....und dann weg ...toll dachte ich....bist los ..bekommst nen hammer biss und versaust ihn..naja irgendwo zwischen verzweiflung und freude mal wieder nen fisch ans band bekommen zu haben..weiter geangelt..ne zeit lang wieder nichts...15 min später einschlag..yes wieder kontakt ^^
aber keine große gegenwehr aber immerhin fisch...hab den fisch vor mir.... sah das er anner springerfliege hing kommt von links ne mefo angeschossen und schnappt sich noch den blinker ^^...ich dachte nur so WTF!!!!!!!! mefo doublette....wie geht das bitte???? ihr wisst wie schwer es is eine mefo zu keschern????? versucht das mal mit 2 stück die in unterschiedenlichen richtungen schwimmen XDDDDDDD irgendwie hab ich es dann doch geschafft die beiden in den kescher zu bekommen....ich konnte in diesem moment einfach keinen gedanken vor freude fassen....beide fische abgehakt  und zurück ins wasser da beide untermaßig..eine so um die 40..die andere kleiner.....den moment noch kurz verarbeitet und noch in gedanken weiter geangelt...als ich keine 5  min später wieder kurz nen kontakt bekomm....dann wieder 15 min nichts...dann einen nachläufer der kruz vor mir abdrehte.....paar würfe später kontakt...fisch wehrt sich nich doll...kleine so um 35 cm...nächster wurf nichts...wurf darauf gleich wieder fisch.....wieder ne halbstarke um 35 cm.......ich dankte got für das was er mir heute ermöglichte und brüllt laut WTF !!!!!!! um einfach meine freude auszudrücken auch wenn ich ganz alleine am strand war und es keiner gehört hat....fisch nummer 4 war gefangen ^^  paar würfe später nenn anstupser und kurz darauf noch nen nachläufer.....kurz darauf...bäämmm einschlag ....fisch wehrte sich gut...den fisch in sicht und auf ca 50 cm geschätzt....kurz vor dem kescher dann noch ne schöne flucht als sie dann im kescher war...eine gut genährte 49 cm durfte dann mit....noch ca ne stunde weiter geangelt aber dann leider keinen kontakt mehr bekommen....die sonne verschwand auch schon langsam und dann dachte ich für heute reicht es.....morgen is ja auch noch ein tag......ja abschließend möchte ich sagen das es ein wahnsinnstag war....5 mefos und ein doublette.....der tag wird sehr lange in meinen erinnerungen bleiben....mal sehen was morgen geht.....4 fische auf blinker..ne art gno in schwarz/rot und einen auf springerfliege....wo ich unterwegs war bleibt mein geheimniss ^^ bilder hab ich leider nur eins....da ich die kleinen nich lange nur für ein foto aus ihrem element holen wollte.....und im wasser angelrute halten fisch halten und ein foto zu machen...da fehlt mir irgendwie ein arm ^^ hab nur ein foto von der doublette wie sie beide im kescher sind....

der kurze bericht is doch sehr ausführlich geworden...merkt man einfach nich vor lauter freude ^^


----------



## Sammael

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

^^^geil, petri!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Mefodublette - das ist ja mal was!!!
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Mensch KLASSE, das ist mal ein Text!#6 Dickes Petri!!


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

ja vielen Dank :m

ich grinse immernoch über alle 4 backen ^^

auch wenn der text teilweise grammatisch ne kathastrophe is...der wird gleich nochmla bisschen korrigiert....beim schreiben voller euphorie hab ich da nich wirklich drauf geachtet ^^


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Topic schrieb:


> ja vielen Dank :m
> 
> ich grinse immernoch über alle 4 backen ^
> 
> auch wenn der text teilweise grammatisch ne kathastrophe is...der wird gleich nochmla bisschen korrigiert....beim schreiben voller euphorie hab ich da nich wirklich drauf geachtet ^^



Schöner Bericht ja so ist Mefofischen manchmal|wavey:


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

petri toller bericht


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri auch von mir. Bei 13 Grad und Sonne hatte ich schon den Verdacht, das mal was klappen könnte. War aber selber im Süsswasser zugange. Warte wohl noch ein paar Tage, Temperatur ist aktuelle immer noch unter 3 Grad...


----------



## Schucki84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri zu den Fängen, schöner Bericht   #6


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Topic schrieb:


> hab nur ein foto von der doublette wie sie beide im kescher sind...





sehr schöner mit euphorischer nachwirkung geschriebener fangbericht #6

das foto würde ich mir sehr gerne anschauen


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

@ Topic, #h

zunächst einmal ein fettes *Petri Heil*  zu diesem Ergebnis. :m
So ist´s nun mal. Leid - ob der verlorenen großen Mefo - und Freude - über die gefangenem Mefos - liegen machmal ganz dicht zusammen.
Ein Beweis dafür, dass auch das "Unmögliche" möglich ist. :m
Und der Bericht von dir.... |rolleyes
Jep, paßt schon! :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

leute ob ihr es mir glaubt oder nich..ich habe es geschafft den gestrigen tag um einiges zu toppen....ich schreib mal ne kurze story.....aber ihr glaubt mir das sowieso nich ^^ aber is mir auch egal...ich weiß was heute passiert is und mein kollege ebenso ^^...heute auch mal bilder vom fisch und natürlich lad ich dann auch mal das doubletten bild hoch ^^ auch wenn darauf nich viel zu sehen is.


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Na los, hau raus :vik:
Muss was sehen, stand wieder den ganzen Tag drin und gab keinen zupfer :q


----------



## Nick Nord

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Weissen Haus ging auch gut ab heute hab so an die 20 Fische gesehen ........... ich war wohl zu blöd :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

@ Topic:
Das will ich aber auch alles fürs Onlinemagazin vom Anglerboard (www.Anglerpraxis.de) rauskopieren!!

Einverstanden?


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

jaaaaaaaa...wo soll ich anfangen....als ich meinem kollegen den gestrigen tag schilderte war er feuer und flamme.....er selbst war gestern auch unterwegs..hatte aber nur eine untermaßige...
also haben wir uns für heute morgen um 7 verabredet...kurz nach sieben dann los....7,15 uhr am wasser...selbe stelle wie gestern....nach 2 lang stunden bei ganz schönen wind wollten wir eigendlich los...
und es an dieser stelle später nochmal versuchen....als beim rausheben von meinem snaps dieser mitmal in einem schwall verschwand....die freude war riesig..auch wenn es die mefo nich war...so ca 40 cm
diese dann zurück ins wasser dann noch paar würfe gemacht aber leider ohne erfolg.....dann doch stellen wechsel....auf dem weg zum auto kamen uns noch befreundete angler entgegen die von der stelle kamen
wo wir jetz hin wollten.....die aber meinten das durch den wind ein fischen nicht möglich sei....dann kurz überlegt was wir machen und uns entschlossen nen abschnitt zu befischen wo der wind voll drauf stand...
also ab zu diesem strand...kurzer stop noch anner tanke.. fix bocker frühstück und dann wieder zum wasser....so dreiviertel 10 dort angekommen uns erst einen überblick verschafft...und es für sehr windig befunden..
hinzu kam das dort wo sonst wasser war...heute mal gut 100 m strand mehr war...aber ganz nach dem motto wer nich wagt der nicg gewinnt..rein ins wasser....den ganzen strand für uns alleine.. den wind volle granate von 9 Uhr
(9 uhr als Richtungsangabe)der 25 gr snaps flog gegen den wind geschätzt 25 meter ^^ in die andere richtung locker 100 ^^....mir zittern grad noch die hände beim schreiben weil ich es einfach immernoch nich fassen kann...
aber zurück zum ablauf...paar würfe in die richtung..paar in die....immer mal wieder ne welle ins gesicht....und schon völlig demotiviert... schwammen miteinmal hinter meinem snaps 4 mefos hinter her..alles keine riesen...die aber kein
wirkliches interesse zeigten....nächster wurf...volle distanz..anfasser ....und dann anhieb...der haken sitzt....kurzer drill und ne mefo um die 40 cm war gefangen.......und ab jetz ging es schlag auf schlag.....
ich möchte es wirklich nich übertreiben aber das kam einen forellen puff sehr na.....ich gebe zu...die bedingungen waren extrem.....aber auch die fänge waren es ^^ ich möchte jetz nicht jeden einzelnen drill/fisch aufzählen
da ich es auch einfach nich kann....weshalb ich nur von den besonderen sachen berichten möchte.....nach dem jeder einige forellen gefangen hatte...ja einige...war an meiner rute guter wiederstand zu spüren...die erste bessere das tages....
super drill geliefert...die braune...die vom bild...in bester kondition konnte meiner springer fliege nicht wieder stehen....kurzes foto und zurück mit ihr ^^ geschätzt um und bei 50....
kurz darauf is die rute meines kollegen extrem krumm und die gute legt schöne fluchten hin.....kurz beim keschern assistiert und eine wunderschöne blanke 59 cm lange war gefangen^^
da die wir aber viele kleine fische sahen....wechselten wir auf einzelhaken...und die kleinen nich zu verangeln....immer wieder nachläufer von 3-4 fischen ....ab und an auch mal ne große dabei gewesen..
das angeln war immer sehr kurz weilig.....die fische waren im schwarm unterwegs....hatten wir diese/n gefunden ging es schlag auf schlag...aber die fische wollte gefunden werden...wir haben ganz schön strecke gemacht...
da wurde das watangeln zum wartangeln....die bedingungen wurden auch nich unbedingt besser....eine riesige schwarze wolke zog über die bucht..und brachte mächtig wasser von oben...und starken wind...
nun hatten wir wasser von untern, von vorne und von oben....der stark regen trübte leider auch die beißlust der trutten....die schlecht wettefront hinter und gelassen und der tag zeigte sich von der schönsten seite...
sonnen schein...der wind lies etwas nach..und die mefos ließen sich auch wieder sehen...wir angelten bis ca 18 uhr ohne pause durch....die hände total aufgeweicht...der rückend schmerzend....die arme lahm..entschlossen wir uns diesen tag hinter uns zu
lassen....ich sage euch nicht wieviele mefos wir beide gefangen haben, es waren viele...da es unglaubwürdig....absolut abgefahren...und eigendlich unmöglich ist.....mein kumpel und ich haben uns geschworen, keinem zu erzählen was genau heute passiert ist...da sonst unser doch sehr seriöser ruf flöten gehen würde.....

beim schreiben sind mir eben echt zweifel gekommen ob ich diesen text wirklich veröffentlichen soll....da das ereigniss einfach nicht real sein kann esd aber ist...und es wie der siebte angler himmel war....

ich bin echt auf euer feedback gespannt....und weil es gestern und heute so unvergesslich war...werde ich mein glück morgen nocheimal herausfordern....

ich könnte wenn ich wollte noch 1000 wörter weiter philosophieren und meine gedanken/emfindungen und gefühle mit in diesem text einbringen...aber keine wörter könnten das beschreiben, was ich heute erlebt,gesehen und gefühlt habe....
mein kumpel und ich werden wahrscheinlich für die ganze saison versaut sein....

wir haben bis auf die große... keinen fisch gemessen weshalb ich die nächsten angabe nur nach gefühl mache.....
wir hatten 5-6 maßige fische...einmal 59, die braune bei 50 cm rum...sowie welche die knapp das mindestmaß überschritten...sowie ganz viele kleine
entnommen haben wir lediglich die 59er da wir/ich einfach dankbar für diesen tag war und ich gestern ja schon eine entnommen hatte....

..der tag erscheint mehr als traum..als, als wirklichkeit....aber ist nunmal passiert.....ich habe seit gestern ein dauergrinsen..^^
schlechtes wetter, bescheidene bedingungen wo andere wahrscheinlich zuhause gelieben wären...aber wir wagten es und wurden mehr als entlohnt...dieser tag entschädigt für alle tage die ich als schneider nachhause gekommen bin, für all die zeit die ich
für dies hobby investiere...für all das geld was ich mir dieses hobby kosten lasse....

so nun is aber schluss mit dem rumgeschwärme über das schönste hobby der welt ^^

hier das von der doublette....




musste sie leider auf die steine legen damit ich die fische abhaken konnte...da sich das vorfach im kescher verhakt hatte


















ich wollte mir jetz nicht die mühe machen die bilder zu bearbeiten  damit man nicht sieht wo wir waren....falls es jemand sehen sollte bitte  ich den/diejenigen es für sich zubehalten... da dort viele kleine  unterwegs sind und wenn dort welche mit drilling angeln...könnten sie  die ganzen kleinen verangeln....auch wenn es morgen schon wieder ganz  anders sein kann.....


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

ja gern Thomas ^^ wäre mir eine ehre....


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Tolles Erlebnis!!!!!
Glückwunsch..
Da wirste noch lange dran denken.
Und danke für die Erlaubnis!


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

jetzt wird auch der letzte mefo-angler motiviert sein dürfen, nochmals danke für deine berichte, davon lebt unser board!
dickes petri zum fang und für morgen natürlich auch.
freue mich schon jetzt auf den montagsbericht #6


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

mal sehen ob ich morgen rechtzeitig weg komm^^..vielleicht kann ich auch noch paar überstunden abbummeln^^

ich versuch dann mal von jedem fisch nen foto zumachen ^^ aber heute wäre wir nur mit dem fotographieren beschäftigt gewesen.....

ich bin immernoch am überlegen ob ich euch mal die stückzahl nennen soll ;+;+;+|kopfkrat....die is aber so unglaubwürdig....:vik:


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Erzähl uns das mal!!!! Du glaubst garnicht wie brennend mich und sicherlich auch den anderen es interresiert. Kann mir sowas schon vorstellen. Hatte auch mal ein ähnliches Erlebnis.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

waren es zusammen mehr als 20 stück? 
wenn alles passt gibt es sternstunden


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Digges Petri- Schöner blanker Fisch.....#6
...und wenn du jetzt noch an die Groß - und Kleinschreibung denkst, liest sich dein Bericht noch besser!

Es gibt immer mal wieder solche Tage, wo die Schwärme sich an best. Orten sammeln und man das Glück hat sie auch zu finden. Gerade Grönländer ( 35- 50 cm) sind dafür bekannt!Da sind Massenfänge, wie ihr sie erlebt habt auch möglich. Aber auch größere Fische sammeln sich ab & zu!

Kurze Anekdote!
Es ist schon viele Monde her, da gab es an einem Spot für 2 Tage lang Meerforellen bis zum abwinken.Zu viert haben wir an einem Tag 60!!! Meerforellen zwischen 50 - 70 cm gefangen. Alle blank und die Fische hatte nichts im Magen.Am nächsten Tag ging es genauso weiter.So etwas außergewöhnliches habe ich in den letzten 15 Jahren nur einmal erlebt. 
Das sind wahre Sternstunden!
Von Daher kannst du die Stückzahl ruhig nennen - ICH glaub dir das sofort , da selbst schon erlebt!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri auch von mir und meinen Respekt, das ihr nur die eine entnommen habt!

Es kommt hin und wieder mal vor, das man so einen Grönländerschwarm am Platz hat und dann ein richtig heftiges Ergebnis einfährt. Blöd ist sowas nur, wenn dort Fleischmacher am Platz sind...


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

es waren deutlich mehr als 20 .....verdoppel die Anzahl und wir kommen dem ganzen sehr nah


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri zu den zwei Sternstundentagen und beruhigend zu lesen, dass es vernünftige Angler gibt, die nicht gleich jede maßige Trute zum Essen einladen.......
Da gibt es bestimmt als Belohnung mal wieder eine solche Sternstunde#6


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Topic schrieb:


> es waren deutlich mehr als 20 .....verdoppel die Anzahl und wir kommen dem ganzen sehr nah



ich hatte es mir fast gedacht, leider selbst noch nicht erlebt, aber schon des öffteren von gehört.

für mich wäre dann noch das nonplusultra solch einen  angelspass  mit der aktioncam zu dokumentieren und für die ewigkeit festhalten,


----------



## scotch2907

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Hey Topic

Ein dickes Petri zu Deinen Fängen!#6
Das sind Tage die man so schnell nicht vergisst.


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Wow.Super .Klasse.
Petri Ihr Glückspilze.
Schöner Text.
Macht Hoffnung.Wünsch euch heute ne große ans Band:vik:.


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri Heil zu diesen Sternstunden! Solche Erlebnisse entschädigen für viele Schneidertage.

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

top topic#6#6


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri zu den Silberpfeilen, tolle Bilder#6
Heute eine glatte Nullnummer erlebt mit nem Kumpel zusammen, von 12.30uhr bis 16.30uhr,,,null,nada,niente,nischts#q


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

heute erster versuch für dieses jahr....

wetter war gut(vielleicht zu gut)-kein zupfer


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ebenfalls von 12:30-17:30 keine berührung 
Bin den Fischen gut aus dem weg gegangen :vik:


----------



## karton

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

...auch nichts - ich war in Eitz (1200-1500) und Hohwacht (1530-1700).


----------



## trutte100

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Hallo Topic,
auch von mir ein dickes Petri!!!
Was aber aus meiner Sicht noch wichtiger ist, ist Deine Einstellung betreffend der Entnahme ....und dem "Schutz der Kleinen"!!:m

Weiterhin TL
Trutte 100


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Heute von 14-16.30 Uhr in Bülk auch nicht ein zupfer,
 wo sind die FISCHE |uhoh:


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

14:00 - 18:00 kitzeberg. 
Immer schön vorbei geworfen an den fischis.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Tino, da habt ihr ja wirklich einen (zwei) Traumtag(e) erwischt. #6
Dickes Petri |good:


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



HAL9000 schrieb:


> Digges Petri- Schöner blanker Fisch.....#6
> ...und wenn du jetzt noch an die Groß - und Kleinschreibung denkst, liest sich dein Bericht noch besser!
> 
> Es gibt immer mal wieder solche Tage, wo die Schwärme sich an best. Orten sammeln und man das Glück hat sie auch zu finden. Gerade Grönländer ( 35- 50 cm) sind dafür bekannt!Da sind Massenfänge, wie ihr sie erlebt habt auch möglich. Aber auch größere Fische sammeln sich ab & zu!
> 
> Kurze Anekdote!
> Es ist schon viele Monde her, da gab es an einem Spot für 2 Tage lang Meerforellen bis zum abwinken.Zu viert haben wir an einem Tag 60!!! Meerforellen zwischen 50 - 70 cm gefangen. Alle blank und die Fische hatte nichts im Magen.Am nächsten Tag ging es genauso weiter.So etwas außergewöhnliches habe ich in den letzten 15 Jahren nur einmal erlebt.
> Das sind wahre Sternstunden!
> Von Daher kannst du die Stückzahl ruhig nennen - ICH glaub dir das sofort , da selbst schon erlebt!



Mir Ist Es Shit Egal Ob Einer Groß Oder Kleinschreibfehler Macht. Er Möchte Uns An Einem Suuuper Erlebnis Teilhaben Lassen Und Das Ist Mir Wichtig. :q:q:q


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

vielen vielen dank |supergri

und ich mache keine groß/kleinschreib fehler...ich ignoriere diese schlecht hin :m
aber wenn es gewünscht is werde ich dies beim heutigen bricht berücksichtigen

bericht kommt heute abend ^^ bin gestern abend auf dem sofa eingeschlafen ^^


----------



## Lucky_star

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Für mich und drei weitere Mitstreiter gab es Sonntag eine saubere Nullnummer, obwohl wir drei Spots intensiv abgefischt haben. Ich werde wohl morgen nochmal mein Glück herausfordern. Petri euch allen.


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Topic schrieb:


> vielen vielen dank |supergri
> 
> und ich mache keine groß/kleinschreib fehler...ich ignoriere diese schlecht hin :m
> aber wenn es gewünscht is werde ich dies beim heutigen bricht berücksichtigen
> 
> bericht kommt heute abend ^^ bin gestern abend auf dem sofa eingeschlafen ^^



Ich spreche ja auch nicht von Fehlern, sondern finde es einfach angenehmer zu lesen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Ich weiß natürlich auch,dass es im heutigen Kommunikationszeitalter gang und gebe ist nur "klein" zu schreiben. Ist ja keine Verpflichtung das zu tun!Wie gesagt liest sich einfach flüssiger. 

Ansonsten weitermachen!


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

so dann legen wir mal los ^^

ja Gestern morgen um halb 7 angefangen zur arbeiten, den Auszubildenen zu Überstunden verdonnert und meinen Chef davon überzeugt das ich unbedingt Frei brauch weil ich Angeln möchte....

diese Hürden hinter Mir gelassen, machte ich halb 2 Schluss...
kurz nach Hause...Angelsachen ins Auto und ab ging es zum "Zauberstrand"...dort angekommen fande ich Bedingung vor wie sie schöner hätten nich seien können....leider zu schön wie es schien ^^...3 Stunden lang dort mein Glück versucht und nichts an Fisch gesehen...weder nen Nachläufer noch irgendwas anderes....mein Bauchgefühl sagte Mir das Ich hier falsch bin...also schnell entschieden den Strand zu wechseln....fix zum anderen Strand gefahren und die Tempolimits mal außer acht gelassen ^^ vorteilhafter weise hatte ich meinen Klamotten angelassen....Leder sei dank stört es im Auto weiter nich....am Spot angekommen fande ich noch schönere Bedingungen vor...spiegelglatte see...glas klares Wasser...beim ins Wasser gehen vielen mir ein paar kleine Fische auf....weshalb ich mich entschloss die Ködergröße zu reduzieren von einem 25 Gramm Snaps zu einem kleinen 5 cm Blinker....Köder war gewechselt und ich ging ins Wasser...wo mir aufeinmal Ringe an der Oberfläche auffielen, bei sonst absolut rühgem Wasser konnten das nur Fische sein...die Ringe überworfen und beim 4 Wurf an diesem Spot, einen Anfasser bekommen....Köder weitergeführt und zack...nocheinmal rauf...nächster Wurf gleiche richtung....keine 10 Kurbelumdrehungen später hing se^^ eine kleine Mefo von ca 40 cm hatte den Blinker genommen...grade die Kamera gezückt wurde die Kleine zickig und verabschiedete sich.....naja egal war halt auch nur ne kleine dachte ich....nächster Wurf in die Richtung...ich führte meinen Blinker recht oberflächennah...als auf einmal von Links ein Schwall angeschossen kommt und den Blinker attakierte...und sich im gleichem Zuge mit einem Sprung verabschiedet wieder nur ne halbstarke....nächster Wurf...einen nach Nachläufer bis vor die Füße bekommen...aber auch dies war wieder nur ne kleine Trutte....dann war ruhe....ich fischte bis in die Dunkelheit hinein...leider ohne weiteren Erfolg....

bis Samstag haben die Silberbarren erstmal Ruhe vor mir...aber Samstag und Sonntag wird wieder angegriffen....


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Erstmal n dickes Petri zu den dicken Fängen und großen Sternstunden!

Dann aber nochmal eine Frage: hat jemand schon Erfahrungen in der Orther-Bucht auf der Sonneninsel gemacht? Ich errinere mich an einige schöne Seegraswiesen und viel Kraut. Außerdem recht flach, so das sich das Wasser recht schnell aufwärmen sollte. Hat da jemand schon gefischt (Gibts Hotspots?) Oder ists wohlmöglich ein Schonbezirk (Mir war so das die Landspitze von Flügge in Richtung Sund Schonbezirk ist, richtig?)?


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Hab heute (ach nee gestern) auch mal etwas früher Feierabend gemacht und dann 2,5 Std. die Fusselpeitsche in der Lübecker Bucht "gequält". Leider nix zu vermelden #q


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Erstmal n dickes Petri zu den dicken Fängen und großen Sternstunden!
> 
> Dann aber nochmal eine Frage: hat jemand schon Erfahrungen in der Orther-Bucht auf der Sonneninsel gemacht? Ich errinere mich an einige schöne Seegraswiesen und viel Kraut. Außerdem recht flach, so das sich das Wasser recht schnell aufwärmen sollte. Hat da jemand schon gefischt (Gibts Hotspots?) Oder ists wohlmöglich ein Schonbezirk (Mir war so das die Landspitze von Flügge in Richtung Sund Schonbezirk ist, richtig?)?



Ja die bucht ist meines wissens schutzbegiet und auch absolut nicht wert, dort zu angeln. Da gibt es viel zu viele bessere stellen zum angeln auf der insel. Die wassertiefe ist im schnitt auch nur 1 Meter, da sind abrisse vorprogrammiert. Außerdem ist die bucht überfüllt mit surfern, die dir das angeln zusätzlich erschweren.


----------



## karton

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

...es ist wie verhext: drei Tage habe ich jetzt alles versucht - kein Fisch! Und ich habe auch bei den Mitanglern nur einen Fisch gesehen (Eitz, Dienstag Abend, schöne 60er). Randbemerkung: ich wurde in Eitz von der Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert - also kann ich nur dazu raten, den Jahresfischereischein und die Fischereiabgabe Schleswig-Holstein dabei zu haben (und übrigens im Original - keine Kopien wie ich sie dabei hatte).


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Wir waren gestern auch zu zweit los. In gut drei Stunden nur einen harten Biss, welchen ich versemmelt habe#q:r:c. 

Ja am Eitz wird jetzt öfter Kontrolliert, nachdem sie dort schon ein paar Leute ohne Schein erwischt haben sollen.:vik::m


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Wassertemperatur eier auch immer noch bei 2 Grad rum. Letztes Jahr war es auch so das die Srände voll mit Anglern waren und es noch gedauert hatte, bis die Fänge anstiegen.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

:m ich hatte heute wenigstens einen anfasser


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Von 8 bis 17.30 unterwegs.
Von 8 bis 17.30 alles versucht.
Von 8 bis 17.30 nicht gefangen.
Von 8 bis 17.30 das gemacht was eich liebe


----------



## Dingsens

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

So,nun erstmal ein Nachtrag von gestern,da mein Samsung Kies extrem rumspackte und ich die Bilder nicht vom Telefon bekam!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Morgens halb 10 in Deutschland.

*Nachdem ich gestern nach Check des Wetter und der  Webcam feststellte,dass die Bedingungen an der Küste ganz gut  aussehen,machte ich mich flugs auf den Weg ans Wasser westlich Rostocks.
Gegen 9 dort angekommen,stand schon ein Angler am Wasser und auf Nachfrage ob er schon Kontakt hatte,schüttelte er nur den Kopf.
Also ohne viele Worte ein Stück weiter und ab ins (sehr) kühle Nass.
Angesichts des relativ ruhigen und recht klaren Wassers fiel meine Köder wahl auf ne Fliege in Tobsimitation am Sbirolino.
Mein erster Wurf ging erstmal gradeaus Richtung Dänemark,um die Schnur  mal abgeworfen zu haben. Zweiter Wurf nach links parallel zum Ufer und  bissi Köderspiel gucken. Dritter Wurf nach rechts parallel zum  Ufer,Schnur gestrafft,3-4 Umdrehungen und *BÄÄÄHM.!! 
*Natürlich biss der Fisch 5 Meter vom Ufer weg,aber auf fast voller  Wurfdistanz!! Toll,schön zwischen den ganzen großen Klamotten im  Ufersaum drillen!
Lange Rede,kurzer Sinn,nach ca. 10 Minuten und unzähligen Kreisen immer  um mich rum,lag eine wunderschön silberne Meerforelle von 63cm in meinem  Kescher und mein Angeltag war nach 15 Minuten Anwesenheit schon perfekt  versilbert.!! 
Nachdem der Fisch versorgt war,ging's dann noch ne Stunde ohne Bisse  weiter,als deann doch nochmal kurz Bewegung an der Fliege war. Leider  war der Biss nicht zu verwerten,so dass es bei dem einen Fisch blieb.
Gegen 11 musste ich dann wieder den Heimweg antreten,da die Spätschicht  noch ausstand und ich mich ja notgedrungen dazu zwingen lasse mit Geld. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So,hier noch die Bilder.
 
                                                                                             Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

petri dingsens. tolle bilder grins


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

heute(22.02.) zwei strände beangelt, wieder eine nullnummer, es nervt langsam


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Liegt wohl an der Wassertemperatur das an den Stränden noch nicht viel läuft,,trotz der Sonne kaum Leben im Wasser.
Vielleicht mal auf Fliege @ salziges Silber
Interessanter Bericht : http://www.ostsee-silber.de/fliegen...-theorie-praxis/jahreszeiten-und-fliegenwahl/


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> heute(22.02.) zwei strände beangelt, wieder eine nullnummer, es nervt langsam



Du bist nicht allein :c .

Wenn dann mal 'ne Galosche ans Band kommt, geht sie auch noch verloren #q .

Dafür, glaub man, haben wir Petrus bald wieder auf unserer Seite #6 .


----------



## Blaupause

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Letzte Woche zwei mal um Dahme herum losgewesen: Erstes mal in der Abenddämmerung und immerhin zwei Dorsche erwischt. Zweites mal im Morgengrauen und absolut abgeschneidert. Auf dem Riff konnte ich immerhin noch einen Mefo-Wobbler aus ca. 50 cm tiefem Wasser bergen, endlich mal mit mehr Tackle abgehauen als hingefahren :g

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Ich habe mir zum testen drei Snurebassen Durchlaufblinker (verschiedene grüntöne, 15- 21 gr.) geholt und fische die mit einer Fliege als Beifänger. Ich finde die laufen und taumeln ganz nett und die Farbe hält verdammt viel aus ohne abzubröckeln, aber die Wurfweite ist im Vergleich zu Gno, Snaps oder Spökets echt bescheiden und ich hatte nach vier Angeltagen noch nicht einen Anfasser auf diesen "top Geheimtipp mit Fanggarantie", noch nicht mal Dorsch. Wie läuft der Köder bei euch?


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

heute hab ich auch mal abgeschneidert.....
von um 7 - 15 uhr
nich einen anfasser, nich einen nachläufer...einfach nichts....
das ist schon irgendwie depremierend nach den letzten 3 trips wo es immer fisch gab ^^


----------



## Frostbeule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

@blaupause ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit den Snurrebassen, allerdings mit den etwas kleineren, so um die 15g. Ich finde der Köder läuft gut, Wurfweite ist auch völlig ausreichend. Allerdings gibt es noch einen wie ich finde besseren Durchläufer, und zwar heißt der Fladebukken, habe ich mal in Odense einige gekauft.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ich war auch kurz fischen. Nach einer Stunde hatte ich endgültig die Nase voll. Im Prinzip wollte ich bei Ankunft am Wasser gleich wieder nach Haus. Natürlich nichts gefangen und auch sonst von keinen Fängen gehört.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Obwohl der Thread ja aktuelle Fänge heisst, finde ich es absolut klasse und lobenswert, dass ihr auch von den Schneidertagen berichtet!!

Nimmt vielleicht den Frust von manchem, der sonst meinen könnte, nur er alleine fängt nix.

Nochmal:
Lobenswert!!!!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Heute seine 2 mit 7 jahren :vik:spiro 





ich brauch keine :g


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Geil!
Den Nachwuchs infiziert!

Richte ihm Glückwunsch aus!!!
#6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Das kann ich erst morgen machen der ist platt und liegt in bett


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

*Andre, GW für deinen kleinen. lg ole*


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri...sauber  Andre


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Dann morgen - passt scho..
;-))


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Das kann ich erst morgen machen der ist platt und liegt in bett



Andre` Glückwunsch, jetzt zeigt dir schon der Lütte wo der Hammer hängt. :q:q:q


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Glückwunsch an den "kleinen" Fänger!#6
Was ist das denn für eine Fliege? Die sieht gut aus!


----------



## Fischnix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Hallo,

ich war heute zum ersten Mal auf die Trutten los und habe mir einen Platz gesucht der nicht zu überlaufen sein sollte. Die erste Stelle passte direkt, kein weiterer Angler und nach 20min hatte ich meine erste Trutte um die 40cm. Nachdem es Petrus gut mit mir meinte und ich mir keine Gedanken über die Stelle, Köder und Köderführung machen musste, konnte ich entspannt den Angeltag genießen. Nach ca. 2 h hatte ich den nächsten Biss auf meinen Blinker und es kam eine schöne 45 cm Forelle zum Vorschein. Da es so gut lief, hab ich ca. 2 km Ufer abgefischt und konnte noch einen Biss verzeichnen, den ich aber schön versemmelt habe.

Um es kurz zu machen, ich bin Infiziert und werde wohl dieses Jahr ne Menge km im Namen der Trutten auf mein Auto schrubben. :vik:

PS: Beide Fische schwimmen noch.


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Heute wieder unterwegs gewesen....
von um 8 -15 uhr....nich einen Anfasser...auch die anderen Angler die ich getroffen habe hatten alle nichts.....
jetz haben die Trutten erstmal wieder bis Samstag Nachmittag ruhe ^^ dann gehts wieder los hoffe dann geht mehr....

trotzdem war es sehr schön^^ super Wetter, schönes angeln und das Highlight des Tages war die Robbe die ich beobachten konnte^^:q

kurze Anmerkung ^^
haben am Strand einen alten Herren getroffen (nicht angler)..der meinte wir müssen es in der Dämmerung probieren....er fügte hinzu das letztes Wochenende 2 Angler an einem Strand hier in der nähe 40 forellen gefangen haben......mein Kumpel und ich fingen laut an zu lachen.....er meinte: das is die wahrheit, das weiß ich aus sicheren quellen.....wir verabschiedeten uns und mein kollege meinte so beim weg gehen zu mir...wer das wohl war ????:vik::vik::vik:
den Fangbericht haben nur 3 Leute von mir gehört....aber es geht um sich wie ein Lauffeuer ^^


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Topic schrieb:


> kurze Anmerkung ^^
> haben am Strand einen alten Herren getroffen (nicht angler)..der meinte wir müssen es in der Dämmerung probieren....er fügte hinzu das letztes Wochenende 2 Angler an einem Strand hier in der nähe 40 forellen gefangen haben......mein Kumpel und ich fingen laut an zu lachen.....er meinte: das is die wahrheit, das weiß ich aus sicheren quellen.....wir verabschiedeten uns und mein kollege meinte so beim weg gehen zu mir...wer das wohl war ????:vik::vik::vik:
> den Fangbericht haben nur 3 Leute von mir gehört....aber es geht um isch wie ein Lauffeuer ^^


Ich schmeiss mich weg 
:q:q:q


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

heute 3 stunden auf topic stelle :q und nicht einen anfasser oder nachläufer...,
sagenhaft mit dem älteren herrn, wer weiss was da noch für geschichten entstehen, 

allen übels habe ich mir ne fette erkältung zugezogen, bin gespannt wie ich die nacht überstehe


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

ach maik.....gute besserung !!!! wärste mal doch auf die ostsee gefahren^^ 

ein andere kumpel war dort heute erfolgreich....aber lediglich eine kleine untermaßige...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Topic schrieb:


> kurze Anmerkung ^^
> haben am Strand einen alten Herren getroffen (nicht angler)..der meinte wir müssen es in der Dämmerung probieren....er fügte hinzu das letztes Wochenende 2 Angler an einem Strand hier in der nähe 40 forellen gefangen haben......mein Kumpel und ich fingen laut an zu lachen.....er meinte: das is die wahrheit, das weiß ich aus sicheren quellen.....wir verabschiedeten uns und mein kollege meinte so beim weg gehen zu mir...wer das wohl war ????:vik::vik::vik:
> den Fangbericht haben nur 3 Leute von mir gehört....aber es geht um sich wie ein Lauffeuer ^^



Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch mal. Hatte eine ganz gute gefangen und das hatte eine ältere Spaziergängerin gesehen. Ein paar Tage später war ich wieder da und mir wurde ebenfalls von noch älteren Mann erzählt, das hier vor ein paar Tagen ein Angler einen richtig großen Fisch gefangen hatte.

Der noch ältere Mann war dann auch der Vater der alten Frau und es war klar, um welchen Angler es sich da handelte...


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

abend hatte heut 2 kleine 30 er beim schleppen mit apex bei 12m


----------



## Fred1987

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

nach 10min gegen 16uhr eine 36er, danach nichts mehr


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ich hatte gestern einen kurzweiligen Tag an der Kieler Förde.
Nach 10 min ein Anfasser unter der Rutenspitze und keine Chance den zu verwerten. Nach gut einer Stunde hing dann tatsächlich ein Fisch am Haken, der aber leider longline released wurde, ohne dass ich ihn überhaupt gesehen habe. Eine halbe Stunde später hatte ich dann wieder eine Trutte am Haken, die sich aber leider 10 m vor mir mit einem Flossenschlag verabschiedete...|gr:.
Trotz meines Peches oder vielleicht auch meiner eigenen Blödheit, war es doch ein sehr schöner Tag. 
Mefo angeln ist einfach immer wieder ge...:q


----------



## Blaupause

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Frostbeule schrieb:


> @blaupause ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit den Snurrebassen, allerdings mit den etwas kleineren, so um die 15g. Ich finde der Köder läuft gut, Wurfweite ist auch völlig ausreichend. Allerdings gibt es noch einen wie ich finde besseren Durchläufer, und zwar heißt der Fladebukken, habe ich mal in Odense einige gekauft.



Die Fladebukken sehen gut aus, optisch erkenne ich jetzt aber keinen großen Unterschied zu den Snurebassen. 
Morgen gehe ich Mini-Salmoniden fangen... In der Elbe...


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

nach 6mal abschneidern im Februar,wird Morgen mal mit der Mücke gewedelt:m
Fliegen: Honey Shrimp polar, Polar Magnus und Janssen´s Minnow grey 
meine letzte Hoffnung eine silberne flach zulegen und den Februar abzuhaken...
Bericht folgt...


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

heute in der Lübecker bucht vom schlauchi 1mal 45er (schwimmt wieder)
und 1mal ca. 70 direkt vorm kescher verabschiedet.#q#q#q
Mfg Mefofänger


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

So Leute gleich gehts an die Küste. Mal sehen ob was geht bei diesem Traumwetter.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

wetteränderung zum sonntag, mal schauen wie die trutten auf höhere wasserstände reagieren


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Hoffentlich indem sie eine Woche hungern und dann richtig reinhauen, wenn ich an der Ostsee bin  Allen, die bei dem schönen Wetter fischen gehen ein neidvolles Petri Heil!

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Also bei mir ist momentan nichts zu beneiden.  Stehe fast jeden tag am wasser und fange rein garnichts...nichtmal nen biss....


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Bei mir und nem Kumpel heute auch mal wieder eine absolute Nullnummer. Wasser ist halt noch verdammt kalt und dazu an meinen Spots auch noch extrem klar. Sehr schwierige Bedingungen zur Zeit. Dauert noch ein paar Wochen bis es richtig knallt denke ich.


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

also die Fische beißen noch bzw wieder ^^

2 kollegen waren heute 3 Stunden unterwegs...
7 mal silber 40 bis 64 cm ^^

ich komm aber erst wieder samstag abend bzw sonntag los...
und dann knallt es wieder


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Fussel oder Blech? Hast du da was gehört? 

Weiß jemand was grad so an Futter im Wasser ist? Sind die Garnelen schon da? Kommen schin die ersten Heringe und die kleinen Sandaale in Landnähe?


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Heute mit 2 Mann  von 10-16 Uhr  sowohl  Blech als auch Fusselpeitsche  geschwungen. 

Sierksdorf  komplett  zugepflastert  mit  Netzen . Staberhuk zwar  gute Bedingungen aber 0 Fisch, nicht mal den leichtesten Kontakt.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Hattest du frei schwimmende Gammarus ("Tangläufer") im Netz? Die "Viechers" sind ja immer recht kälteresistent. Hat Jemand schon Sandaale gesehen? Speziell über Sandflächen im Flachen?


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

du fragst so speziell, ja wir hatten am so. einen kleinen sandaal im flachwasserbereich,


----------



## Menni

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Waren am WE mit Boot am Tromper Wiek bis vor Arkona. Zielfisch Dorsch mit einer Stunde schleppen auf Mefo. Keinen Forellenbiss gehabt, aber Massen an Sandaalen bei 3m unterwegs. Dorsch sehr gut ab 20m vor Arkona. Menni


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Topic schrieb:


> es waren deutlich mehr als 20 .....verdoppel die Anzahl und wir kommen dem ganzen sehr nah


 
hi...nochmal zu deinem beitrag... glückwunsch, diesen tag werdet ihr wohl so schnell nicht vergessen, und glaube auch, das nicht viele angler über so ein erlebnis berichten können... ich glaub euch jedenfalls jedes wort... bei mir war es april letzten jahres... blech + springer... sie kamen, 15min schlag auf schlag, dann 45 min (ca angaben) pause, so ging das 4 stunden lang... ich hatte damals 4-5 mal doubletten, die masse zwischen 40-45cm und zwei gute waren dabei von 60.

gesamt lag ich bei 21-24 fischen alleine!!! kamm zwischendurch beim zählen durcheinander...

ja, solche tage gibts nicht oft... aber es ist schon der hammer, zumal ich bis auf die letzten 3-4 fische damals alle in einer kleinen wanne ca auf 15-20m distanz zu mir hatte...


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Soooo freunde der sonne....

Nachdem ich meine 1000 würfe voll hatte, durfte ich heute auch endlich mal wieder silber sehen. Und zwei bonus dorsche gabs auch noch. 

1. Wurf dorsch, 5. Wurf mefo(52cm) und kurze zeit später, der zweite dorsch.  

Dannach war funkstille. 

Alle fische gingen auf nen schwarz/roten snaps blinker, langsam über grund geführt.


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Leider wiedermal ne Nullnummer!
Falls mal jemand rund um Wismar/Boltenhagen unterwegs ist, gebt mal Bescheid, ist sicher mal ganz nett n Schwatz zu halten bei ner Nullnummer :m


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ich hatte wenigstens das Glück zu ner lütten, konditioniert war sie ganz ordentlich. Vom Samstag zur Mittagszeit Wechsel Wolke auf Sonne im Übergang von Leo zur Sandbank.


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri Neukieler! Morgendämmerung? Wundert mich ein bisschen, dass die Dorsche schon wieder so weit unter Land stehen...


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

nach 6 stunden nix gabs 2 45er und ne 67er vom belly dat warn drill goil goil !


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Danke... die bisse kamen gegen 16:00..

Uuund heute nochmal nen traumtag gehabt....

Gleiche stelle, gleicher köder, gleiche uhrzeit.

Ich freu mich wie ein schnitzel  

Die kleine hatte knapp 40cm. Hätte sie gern released, aber der haken ging komplett durchs auge :-( 

Die andere mefo hat 44 und der dorsch glatte 50cm


----------



## Boerni85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

schweinehund  petri !!!! am we bin ich dran...


----------



## catchandfun

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Petri #6 Tolle Fische


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

#6 Petri @neukieler,

 das war ja ein erfolgreicher (2.er) Angeltag! Wollen am WE auch unser Glück versuchen (MV-Küste).
 Hoffe nur, wenn was silbriges anbeißt, ist "sie" eine ü45iger, denn so ein Mindestmaß will erstmal erreicht sein.
 Viel Erfolg für´s nächste mal. #h


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

@Boerni85 
Ging bei euch heute garnichts mehr?
Ich warte dann samstag mit meinen fischen am ufer wenn du durchgefroren und deprimiert angepaddelt kommst ;-) 
Ne. Petri für samstag.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ich war an einem Bilderbuchstrand. Auflandiger Wind und dunkler Grund, welcher sich schneller erwärmt. Flache Bereiche und tiefe Rinnen vor dem Ufer, wo sich warmes Wasser drin sammeln kann. Ich habe in den Rinnen und ins Tiefe geangelt. Die Köder gewechselt und das Einholtempo variiert und richtig Strecke gemacht. Inzwischen betreibe ich mehr Aquajogging als Watangeln. 

Weder habe ich einen Fisch gesehen, noch einen Biss bekommen.

War aber trotzdem nen geiler Angeltag. Hab ja noch die Hoffnung, das mir Petrus für die ganzen Blanktage mal ne Übertrutte vorbei schickt.


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

@ Neukieler: gehst du vom Strand oder vom Belly los?
Auf jeden Fall erstmal ein dickes Petri!:m
Mal sehen, ob ich es am We vllt auch mal wieder schaffe!


----------



## ulfopr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Hallo und Petri Heil wollte mal fragen ob es jemand schon in Ahrenshoop steielküste probiert hat auf Mefo. lg


----------



## A-tom-2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



ulfopr schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri Heil wollte mal fragen ob es jemand schon in Ahrenshoop steielküste probiert hat auf Mefo. lg


ja, hab ich - leider erfolglos :-(
Selbst der Fischer hat seine Netze wieder eingesammelt ...


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

@Brutzlaff 
Ich angel momentan von anlegern in der kieler förde. Die dorsche und die erste mefo bissen in ca. 7-8m tiefe. Die gestrigen mefos kamen dann schon bei etwa 3 metern. Nachdem ich fast jeden Strand in und um kiel abgeklappert habe, hab ich mal die taktik gewechselt und den Grund abgegrast. Mit erfolg^^. Wenn die Temperaturen so bleiben, dürfte das wasser bald 5 grad haben und die fänge vom Strand sich häufen


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Hallo.

War heute auf Rügen...glatte Nullnummer, ohne jegliche Bewegung im Teich.


----------



## Henryhst

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



HAVSEI schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> War heute auf Rügen...glatte Nullnummer, ohne jegliche Bewegung im Teich.



Da war ich auch..und mir ging es nicht anders#c


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Da war ich auch..und mir ging es nicht anders#c



dito..


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Heute in OH

Dunst und klares Wasser. 2 Nachläufer (1 x Grönländer, 1 x Ü 60) und einen Grönländer von 42 cm gefangen. 

Endlich mal wieder Kontakt gehabt.


----------



## Gothenborger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Heute Staberhuk auf Fehmarn am Leuchtturm und Richtung Bundeswehr glasklares Wasser und eine leichte Brise bei Nebel und 2 Grad. Das war auch alles, was es zu Berichten gibt. Ansonsten eine Nullnummer.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ich war gestern in Klausdorf und heute in Flügge, zweimal nix in glasklarem Wasser. :c:c


----------



## Bonifaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

War vorgestern auch an der Küste für 4h mit ca. 200 Würfen und nix, bei ebenfalls glasklarem Wasser. #q#q


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Wie fischt ihr, wenn ich mal fragen darf?
> Blech/Fliege
> schnell/langsam
> flach/tief



Jow, genau so, alles probiert. #q


----------

